# Omega Nos Case Real Or Fake



## Thorstenb (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum and hope this is a permissible question.

I currently have a working Omega 684 movement which is running strong and would like to install it into this http://www.ebay.com/itm/151036567098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 case offered as NOS.

Can anyone knowable on the subject offer an opinion if this is real NOS Omega or a copy / fake. On the one hand i would not make to much sense to me that some one would invest time and money to copy this relatively inexpensive watch case. But I am not sure what to make of the back cover which looks to have printed rather then stamped case numbers.

Thought ?

Thank you,

Thorsten


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Real.....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Fake.... (I'm kidding, I've actually got no idea :lol

I wouldn't buy anything from someone who's too lazy to add a description though. And Hong Kong always sets alarm bells ringing. Just my personal opinion, obviously.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

hong kong happens to be one of the well known cities in Asia for watch making, collection and trading. almost every well known watch brand is represented there and it gather one of the most influential and wealthy watch collectors in Asia.


----------



## Thorstenb (Jul 8, 2013)

jasonm said:


> Real.....


Since I was hoping to learn something and if it does not take too much of your time perhaps you could tell me how you arrived at that conclusion ? Thank you, Throsten


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks like a real case and back etc. and appears to be a ladies. The closest thing I can find in terms of case number is an Omega Ladies Constellation that takes a cal.682. They have a very similar appearance. Looking at the specs, the cal.684 looks to be the same diameter as the 682.

Anyway, from half a world away it looks alright.









Later,

William


----------



## Thorstenb (Jul 8, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> It looks like a real case and back etc. and appears to be a ladies. The closest thing I can find in terms of case number is an Omega Ladies Constellation that takes a cal.682. They have a very similar appearance. Looking at the specs, the cal.684 looks to be the same diameter as the 682.
> 
> Anyway, from half a world away it looks alright.
> 
> ...


Thank you William


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the same case. Probably from the same seller, I don't remember. But the case is as good as it gets.


----------

